# Tempering Shea butter



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

I was asked how to temper shea butter, so I looked back into my notes for the how and why of tempering Shea. I figured I would share it with the group.

"Tempering the butter will help avoid grit or graininess. Also, I've
read that adjusting your butter-to-oil ratio also helps. The weather,
evidently plays a part too as really hot weather tends to melt
untempered butter causing the grit -- so this may be something you
need to do only in summer, if you're winters are cold. (?)

TO TEMPER BUTTERS:

Heat butter to 170-185F and HOLD that temp. for 10 minutes. Steady
heat obliterates the fat crystals and won't hurt the beneficial
qualities of the butter. To prevent the crystals from reforming, stick
the butter in the fridge until solid. If you find that crystals have
reformed, you can try it again, paying close attention to time and 
temps."


----------

